# YK-40 controller



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

How have you tried to hook it up? It has quite a few connections, and nearly all of them are likely required for function.

Also, it's usually not a good idea to buy some random object from ebay if you don't know what it does.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Check http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=20431. It might help.


----------



## Rational (Nov 26, 2011)

johnnyfoos said:


> Anyway, I can't get this to do anything , nothing!
> not even let the smoke out????????
> any ideas?


Post a schematic. 
At least we can then tell the gozintas from the gozoutas.


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

The big red/black goes to the battery.(hook up last) The big blue/yellow goes to the motor.(reverse polarity to change motor direction) The small red/black/blue goes to the throttle. The small red/blue(marked lock) needs to be jumped from one to the other. Thats all for basic make the motor spin. No soldering or splicing.


----------



## johnnyfoos (Sep 1, 2008)

Had to trick the brakes signal plug with
an 220 Ohm resister 
Now using it with 12 v troll motor


----------

